# Signature Competition/SOTW 14 (Week Ending January 12th, 2009)



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

SOTW 1 (Aug. 8, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 2 (Aug. 15, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 3 (Aug. 22, 2008) WInner: *NikosCC*
SOTW 4 (Sept. 12, 2008) Winner: *Kryonicle*
SOTW 5 (Sept. 19, 2008) Winner: *Composure*
SOTW 6 (Sept. 26, 2008) Winner: *Plazzman*
SOTW 7 (Oct. 3, 2008) Winner: *Chuck8807*
SOTW 8 (Oct. 10, 2008) Winner: *Steph05050*
SOTW 9 (Oct. 17, 2008) Winner: *NikosCC*
SOTW 10 (Oct. 24, 2008) Winner: *NikosCC*
SOTW 11 (Nov. 10, 2008) Winner: *KryOnicle*
SOTW 12 (Nov. 24, 2008) Winner: *MJB23*
SOTW 13 (Dec. 12, 2008) Winner: *MJB23*
----------



Here we go with our 14th Edition of the SOTW GFX competition. Registration begins............NOW.

Once we have 8 (since I doubt we can get 10) people set to go, entries can be submitted.

*DO NOT SUBMIT* any work before then, or I'll delete your post.

Each competition thread will be created every Sunday night or early Monday morning, with the contest ending on Friday of the same week, with voting taking place on the weekend (Saturday and Sunday only). This edition will run until Jan 16th, and the voting will be up the 17th and 18th. Then, a new thread will be up, so on & so forth for each week. Simple enough.


----------


Competition Guidelines:

Participants: *8*
Theme: *Anime*
Size: *MAXIMUM 450 x 250*
User Insignia: *Not Required*
Due Date: *1/16/09 at 3:00 pm EST*

----------


So, go ahead and register. Once we're filled up, entries can be submitted.

Earn your right to have your art work displayed with the rest of the Great GFX Champions.!

Good Luck To Everyone!

P.S. Make SURE to put a description with your banner so everyone will be on point.


----------
*Prizes:*

The winner receives 10000 credits.

Additionally the winner will hold this belt and will have to defend it each week so we can see who holds it the longest. If you win a week you have to enter the next week and so on until you lose.










----------


Participants:

1. *MJB23*
2. *Steph05050*
3. *Toxic*
4. Chuck8807
5. *plazzman*
6. ThaMuffinMan
7. *Eric2004BC*
8. *ToeZup*
9. *KryOnicle*
10. Scottysullivan

*Reminder:* Sign up now and the contest will begin on January 16th. Gives you plenty of time for a really nice piece. 

*Remember guys I'm bringing it back because I know a lot of people like it but if we don't get enough turnout then it'll disappear again.*


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

eh...hate the theme but ill do what i gotta...im in


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll give it a go, just gotta look into Anime never really got into it can somebody give me a suggestion for a starting point?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

google anime then just take a picture and work your magic on it.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Your all competing for the *NCC GFX Championship belt* lol Good Luck everyone


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Let's go guys sign up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Geez,,, I go and sign up and apparently MJ is some kinda bouncer and Im not on the list


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

im in...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm just scared of your skills Toxic.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

looks interesting sign me up


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Eh, why not.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

sign me up, 
i dont know anything about anime so i'll have to do a lil reasearch on it


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Woo SOTW  In.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

This is a way better turnout then I was expecting. 

There's only one more spot left if someone wants it.

I'm looking to be the first to win it 3 times in a row so i'm stepping it up.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

You're lucky I stopped doing these, MJB.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Psshh you're beatable plazzy.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, I'd like to say I've lost to some shitty decisions despite the work I've put out, in the past.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd have to agree with you there's a few you shoulda won that you didn't.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm glad someone sees things my way


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok im in


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Alright ladies and gents we are completly filled up now.

Feel free to start posting your sigs whenever you want.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Excellent, Here is mine. As usual things might change a little but...

It's Saya from Blood: The Last Vampire.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Excellent. 

I'll go with this one for now, might change it up later.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

man im gunna have to get thinking, i dont know any anime charectors or anything lol, ima just have to google image it and use a random image that i can work with


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Not sure if I'll stick with it but this is what I got so far.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I just woke up a little while ago...too late to get in on this?? Damn it.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah sorry man there's only 10 spots available for the poll otherwise I would let you in.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

No prob man, gotta start waking up earlier.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

heres mine

diff font



i was trying not to rely on so much brush like i normaly do
i'll proberly tweak it a bit more till im happy with the font and things


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Not sure which one I like better so any input would be great.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

there both good MJ but i like teh 2nd one more and i think its the beter of the 2


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Great great work everyone. I'd say the 2nd sig MJB, nice.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok well i have no idea about anime and have no idea what to do so i googled it and founf some prince of persia stuff...does that count as anime....???anyways i hope so cause i made mine from it...i think it cam out ok...better than i thought


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Prince of Persia isn't anime. It's a video game but i'll let it slide unless you want to do a different one.

You didnt google anime like I said did you?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

lol i did though..i wanted to do a guy and one with swords so i googled anime male warrior...and i found that image of the guy on the first page....it was cartoonish so i thought it would work ...eh


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

There's better pictures out there of guys with swords that are actually anime but it's not a big deal I don't really care.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok ill try and see...i think i found one thats anime that i might can work with....


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

DBZ was my fav show growing up so i had to do it on my fav character vegeta i was gunna use the image of him as majin vegeta right before he blows himself up to try to save everyoen but since that was already used by toxic i think i went with this one ...but if i didnt choose dbz i wouldve done akira but i had a hard time even finding good pics of tetsuo or kaneda


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Steph PM me the picture you're thinking of using and I'll tell you if it's anime or not.

You don't have to make a new one if you don't want to tho.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

heres my entry its of Afro Samurai for those who don't know what that is it's a short anime series about a samurai named afro (voiced by Samuel L. Jackson) who is on a mission to avenge his fathers death and also become the number 1 samurai.









http://img393.imageshack.us/img393/4205/afrosamuraisigxn7.jpg

good luck everyone


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i think ill just go with this one....if i come up with anything before the deadline ill post it










this one is actually anime...sorry for my ignorance on this topic lol


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

this is the one im entering, i didnt like the spirted away one i made so decided to make a new one.
and for once i didnt use a single brush


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

ThaMuffinMan said:


> heres my entry its of Afro Samurai for those who don't know what that is it's a short anime series about a samurai named afro (voiced by Samuel L. Jackson) who is on a mission to avenge his fathers death and also become the number 1 samurai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to do an Afro Samurai sig until I found the pictures I did.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, good work everyone, voting is gonna be tight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is gonna be my entrant scratch the other one out.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

all of these sigs are looking good, gunna be a tough comp this week


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

has everyone entered yet?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Does anyone have a photo uploading website that doesn't censor images because photobucket deleted my sig I'm gonna enter even tho if you look closely you can see she is wearing underwear so I need somewhere to upload it.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Try this place.

http://www.tinypic.com/


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks alot Tony. Hopefully it doesn't get deleted this time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> has everyone entered yet?


I think we have 9/10


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm waiting on KryOnicle and Scottysullivan. If they enter their's before friday then i'll put the voting up early and keep it open till sunday.


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Done


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

One down one to go,


----------

